# Game 6: Cleveland Cavaliers (2-3) @ Phoenix Suns (2-3) - 11/9



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Shit, I forgot again. 


Suns are down 22-4 with 5:26 left in 1st lol.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

3rd largest comeback for the Suns. This team has guts.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Happy to see Shannon Brown playing big off the bench for you guys. Gutsy win. Huge comeback.


----------



## AG (Nov 1, 2012)

Great comeback and another great 4th quarter by Shannon Brown. 

The offense has started playing well, but defensively this team is horrible.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Missed a great comeback, damn. I stopped watching at the half


----------

